# Coastal weekend trip



## CatfishHoward (May 12, 2019)

I have a cousin coming to visit May 18th and it would be great to take him bow fishing for red fish or any other edible fish? but I have no clue if now is a good time or where to go? Georgia or Florida? I live in Atlanta so a 4 or 5 hr drive is okay.

Any reports or advise where I can go?  Lot or rain coming so I'm not sure how clear the water will be either.

Thanks


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 12, 2019)

St Simons....with a guide.


----------



## CatfishHoward (May 12, 2019)

I cant seem to find any saltwater requirements for bowfishing Georgia?  Is the size and bag limit the same as with a rod and reel?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 12, 2019)

Sorry, didn’t see you were looking to bowfish. Didn’t think you could kill reds with a bow in GA but not 100% sure. Good luck


----------



## CatfishHoward (May 12, 2019)

I don't know? couldn't find anything on saltwater bowfishing in Georgia.  I seen it on Swamp People and It looked fun, but my cousin has canceled the trip till August so I won't be going at all now.


----------



## GSUbackwoods (May 13, 2019)

Redfish are a no go in Georgia, but it is legal in South Carolina.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 17, 2019)

GSU is right.  No reds in GA.  Sheepshead though if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Revizor (Aug 27, 2020)

I haven't been on a trip for so long. I am sad about this.


----------



## bigtee (Sep 15, 2020)

Florida is a great time bowfishing. They probably have the most diversity in terms of what you can shoot in comparison to any other state.


----------

